# Bella is pregnant!!!!!!!!



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

I'm a nurse and I used to do home care so I own a 3mghz doplar. I've been listening every day and thought I might have heard a heartbeat yesterday but couldn't be sure due to tummy grumbles so today I decided to listen first thing this morning before she had breakfast and I heard 4 distinct super fast little heart beats!!!!! I'm so excited! I'm going to reschedual her ultrasound for the 3rd of June (was supposed to be June 15th, 30 days after her last tie but since I can hear the heartbeats nice and clear today I am going to move it up since I am pretty sure she got pregnant a few days into estrus now. She had a general check up last week and has gained half a pound already! The vet said she is in perfect health and her weight gain is right on track! I'm going to be a grandma! I just hope there are only 4 in there. I found one at the top of each horn of her uterus and one at the bottom of each horn of her uterus and they coincide with the little walnut sized balls I can feel in her little tum.... just 4 but thats a big litter for a chi! I was just praying that there was more then 1 so it wouldn't get too big but 4 are welcome as well!


Here's a picture of her today with her little belly...


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

Here is a picture of her before she was bred. She is wearing a dress but I think you can see a bit of her lower tummy and how slender she was. That dress fits her like a glove now!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awwww, Bella will make a great mom.


----------



## harveychi (Feb 26, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!! cute babies on the way woop


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww bella!!!! congrats on the 4 beats


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats!!!! How exciting it will be to see her new babies when they arrive!!!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Congrats to you and Bella! Keep us posted and of course you will have to post pics of the puppies!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Yay!! babies!!! congrats Bella!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm so jealous! I want to hear the little pitter patter of chi puppies!! I think you should wrap her up and send her on to me


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

How wonderful! I just can't wait to see more pictures of Bella as her pregnancy progresses. She is so pretty. Please keep us posted!


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats! This is really exciting news.


----------



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

Awww remember pictures when they come


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

I found 2 more heart beats! So that makes 6!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!! 6 puppies! She came from a litter of 6 and her grandma had big litters too! I'm excited but scared too! I hope she can care for that many! If not I'll be right there with her playing the good grandma role....


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

oohh that's a big brood! how exciting - having visited our new little 5 week old puppy today - I do envy you - a bunch of little ones would be so much fun, lucky mother having you, I'm sure your medical experience will come in very handy delivering six!


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I DO hope it helps, I've helped deliver human babies so I hope that counts for SOMETHING... but I have a mentor that plans to be there too so I feel much better.


comparison pics.....

This is Bella's tummy on the 21st










and today, the 30th, think she looks bigger?


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think she does a wee bit!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awwwwww she looks like she has changed a little

best of luck with them


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

Congrats on being a grandma! Can't wait to see pics of the little ones.


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Congratulations! I think she looks a little fuller in the tummy in the second not down but wider. Watched an 'animals in the womb' programe yesterday and they did 3 dogs and a wolf with digital re-creations and 4D scans too and one of the dogs was a chi. It showed them running and even practicing panting all shown on 4D scan it was amazing.

I wish you all the best with the litter and do keep us posted and with more pictures too.


----------



## Girl_Anachronism (May 29, 2009)

Awww congrats! Bet you're so excited!


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

Awww, thanks everyone! We are SO excited! Bella has had one prenatal checkup so far and goes for her ultrasound on Wednesday at 11am mountain time. I hope I get pictures! I am hopeing they will be able to count gestational sacks but I know ultrasound isn't as accurate as X-ray which we will be getting later on. I'll keep you updated!!!


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

I found a picture of her from the side before she got pregnant to compare too. As well as one of her cute little face checking out mom with the camera! 

Miss Bella looking at the camera










Timeline of belly pics....

pre-pregnant belly, then May 21st and then May 30th


























And just for fun, Bella and Wiley playing... the date is wrong on the picture it was in January of THIS year... oops!


----------



## gabrielsbelle (May 31, 2009)

congratz!!!

You sound super excited!!! Have you been waiting long to breed her?

4 puppies is not unusual... (2 of our girls have had 6!!!) admittedly they did look like the had eaten a football whole!! LOL

Do keep us posted and with her developement....


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

Jetta said:


> Congratulations! I think she looks a little fuller in the tummy in the second not down but wider. Watched an 'animals in the womb' programe yesterday and they did 3 dogs and a wolf with digital re-creations and 4D scans too and one of the dogs was a chi. It showed them running and even practicing panting all shown on 4D scan it was amazing.
> 
> I wish you all the best with the litter and do keep us posted and with more pictures too.


Oh WOW!!! How amazing! I would have LOVED to see that show! We get a regular ultrasound tomorrow but I know we wont get to see that. I hope to see the heartbeats though!


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

gabrielsbelle said:


> congratz!!!
> 
> You sound super excited!!! Have you been waiting long to breed her?
> 
> ...




Hehe!!! I think she will end up looking like that too at the rate she is going!!! LOL! Yes I have been waiting a long time. We had to get all the testing done on both dogs (they have to be 2 years to be sure about hips) and wait for her to be old enough. This was her 4th heat and it looks like we hit gold!


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

Well, I think there are just 4. Each day the heartbeats are easier to hear, super strong and now that her belly is bigger they are farther apart. Her belly HAS widened considerably in the past few days. When I use the doplar now I dont go right down the middle of her tummy but out to the sides and hear super strong, super fast little heart beats. I think before when she was smaller I was hearing echos of the heart beats and it sounded like 6. Now that she is bigger, I can run the doplar down both sides of her wider tummy without lifting it and hear a heart beat up high, then nothing, then one down low on both sides so that is 4. I'm actually relieved. 4 would be better then 6. Of course there could be one hideing behind another but I'm pretty sure of what I am doing and I am positive that there are just 4 now that they are so easy to hear. 6 would be an awfully large litter for a chi and especially a first litter. 4 is big enough. I am just glad it's not just one (big baby that way) and am hopeing for a healthy, uneventfull natural home birth with myself and my mentor. Thanks all for the support. I am really excited and while my family is excited as well, no one is as excited as I am! LOL! Here I can get some of that excitement out of my system. It's so fun to hear those little babies and watch her tummy grow as well as watch her mama instincts coming out already. She has become more protective of herself and the family yet more loveing and never wants to leave my side. She's curled (well as best she can these days, she's more of a C rather then a ball now) in my lap right now as I type. The strange thing is, Wiley wasn't interested in mounting her until she was in etrus. But now he still trys every now and then. I asked my vet about it and she said that the smell of a pregnant dog can sometimes be a bit confusing for a male and she still smells "good" to him. She of course is SO not interested and gets a bit testy with him. She even seems to be needing more time away from her beloved Chloe (our lab) and I find her curled into her new C or stretched out in a line on a pillow on the couch! Bella has calmed down a lot. She will occasionally make a fast round around the outer edges of our yard but for the most part she eats, sleeps and gets love now....


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I am so excited for you and Bella! Four puppies sounds like plenty of puppies. I can't wait for pictures when they get here.


----------

